# Practically new Toro powelite



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

I love the little Powerlites, i seem to always have a couple on hand, and use them all the time, so versatile for a blower i can pick up with one hand. I’m allways watching CL and the the marketplace for them, usually Grabbing them real cheap. I saw an ad for a cheap one yesterday that was listed as in New cond, 15 minutes from the house. i connected with the seller and said id take it.

I could not believe it when I saw it, it could not have been used more than 2-3 times, its is like new. Nice score!


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice find for sure. We have a few of them and love them. Anyone who's ever had one or worked on any knows what a rare site it is to see no rust on this tiny bolt and the actual axle color when new


----------

